# Whats wrong with you Ladys



## wyldkat49766

Michigander1 said:


> I really dont see what we do wrong for the most part of anything :lol:,Mich



And therein lies your problem.


----------



## eddiejohn4

kristie said:


> I think this thread title should be changed to "What's wrong with you men"
> 
> IMHO
> 
> :evil:


 
You dont have that kind of time to get into all that:lol:


----------



## Michigander1

Wondering if Archie Bunker finally made Edith understand ? :lol:,Mich


----------



## 1wildchild

eddiejohn4 said:


> You dont have that kind of time to get into all that:lol:


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Michigander1

Who told you to think ,Mich


----------



## Gabrielle

I'm reminded of a tag line I saw ... 



> Some women get all excited over nothing and then marry them.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Michigander1 said:


> Who told you to think ,Mich


< cracks whip > Who told YOU you could speak?!?!?!?!?!?!!!! :evilsmile


----------



## RIVER LADY

wyldkat49766 said:


> < cracks whip > Who told YOU you could speak?!?!?!?!?!?!!!! :evilsmile


Careful girl. 

Mich loves to have the whip cracked on his **** every now and then.
You're probably only turning him on.:lol::lol:


----------

